# visa Question from a noob



## chitonx (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi!

Good day to you all.. im new here in forums and here in al ain.. 

is it true that the immigration here will not process your work visa if your still here in the country? my boss said that, and i have to be out of the country for 2 days for the processing time in immigration.. i plan to this run thingy but with the work visa on hand so i dont have to stay in some country.

and also im overstaying here on a tourist visa, am i going to be in trouble when i exit? they say i have to pay 100dh per day but im willing to pay.. is there an acceptable (for the immigration people) number of days im allowed to overstay.. and not get banned?


Btw.. its awesome here.. 
sori if i posted on a wrong section

thank you forums..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You won't get banned for an overstay.


----------



## chitonx (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks..

do you know if my first question is true? anyone?

and.. any one here a PRO for a company? what are the requirement for employment visa? i wanna know.. thanks..


----------

